# Baked fish



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I got this the other day from Heb. I used fresh well trimmed striped bass and also trimmed whitebass. Good on tacos, lettuce wraps, or with some vegetables. I also let it sit under the broiler a couple minutes extra.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks good Matt.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

forgot to mention. I did not use the chimichurri sauce. I like it without this stuff.


----------



## macrobis (Aug 26, 2018)

I looks so delicious! I would love to have one for myself.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Mattsfishin said:


> I got this the other day from Heb. I used fresh well trimmed striped bass and also trimmed whitebass. Good on tacos, lettuce wraps, or with some vegetables. I also let it sit under the broiler a couple minutes extra.


what does the "_*aioli*_" mean in the cooking instructions?

what do you do with chimichurri sauce and mayo> Use it for fish taco sauce?

I bought the marinade and the chimichurri sauce at HEB today. I will make this in the near future. I've been looking for a baked recipe to try. Looking forward to tasting it.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I posted the recipe so anyone could make it with or without something. 
I used the hatch green chili rub on the fillets first, then dredged in the mojo marinade, then panic bread crumbs. Bake on a pan or screen for 15 to 18 minutes. Adjust for size of fillets. Then under broiler a couple minutes. I intend on using the complete recipe for tacos this weekend.
The 3 ingredients I used made some good eats.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

looks good except when store bought gets involved.. bes to make it ALL on your own with fresh ingredients.. Its night n day


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Well I wanted to try this recipe and I ran across the Mojo.marinade at HEB so I bought that along with the chimichurri pineapple sauce.

I grab a bag of fish out of the freezer that was frozen in water. I thought it was trout and or redfish but when it defrosted it was a big side of red snapper fillet, so that's what I used and we ate.

The mojo sauce definitely gives it a Mexican taco flavoring and it could be a tad on the strong side. I ate 3 tacos I tried one with tarter sauce and the other with a chimichurri pineapple sauce both with shredded cabbage and some purple onions and tomatoes on a corn tortilla.

They were both good. The fish was perfectly baked and like Matt, after 15 minutes I stuck it under the broiler for another 2 minutes to brown the panko I bit.

I definitely woukd like to try this with trout and redfish for a quick and easy taco fish tacos I would go back to this but maybe mix up the recipe a time or two

Thanks for the heads up Matt


----------

